
Bad News: the game researchers hope will 'vaccinate' public against fake news - mrybakov
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/feb/20/bad-news-the-game-researchers-hope-will-vaccinate-public-against-fake-news
======
drallison
It will be interesting to see if this approach works. I hope they have some
plans for a serious evaluation. My anecdotal experience suggests that most
people seems to be unable to cope with fallacies, classical or otherwise, and
most seem to have problems separating truth from fiction. Moreover, we use
fiction and "lies" as a rhetorical device when explaining complex events.

